# Burstner data/weight/model plate



## Oaktree11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi there,

I have just purchased an Aviano i640G A class, made in 2008.

Neither the dealer nor I can find a Burstner plate. There is a fiat one (see pic) but nothing that I can find from Burstner.

Anyone got any ideas about whether there actually IS one and if so where it might be hiding?

Thanks - John


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi John

On our Burstner Elegance i700 2009 model the plate is on the offside between the habitation & drivers door but we haven't been able to find the vin plate. 

Jan


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

On my Viseo, the plate is at the step on the inside of the habitation door at the side nearest the back


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

My Burstner "plate" is a transfer on the offside behind the driver's door. I wonder if a previous owner has removed it because they have uprated the weight of the van? I say that because I contemplated removing mine for that reason. I have attached an SV Tech plate showing the new weights next to the Fiat plate in the engine compartment.


----------



## Oaktree11 (Aug 4, 2015)

peribro said:


> My Burstner "plate" is a transfer on the offside behind the driver's door. I wonder if a previous owner has removed it because they have uprated the weight of the van? I say that because I contemplated removing mine for that reason. I have attached an SV Tech plate showing the new weights next to the Fiat plate in the engine compartment.


Now that's a thought. I assume that would be recorded on the V5 which I dont have yet.

I wonder if Burstner could supply a copy?

John


----------

